# Best Option For Taking HD Videos For YouTube



## coolguythampy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I want to take lot of HD videos for youtube.

It will be mostly still videos focusing on a person. I will make the background white by overexposing the background with strong fluorescent lights.

I don't think lighting would be an issue since it will be taken indoors and I will have extra fluorescent lighting to light up the subject.

Currently I own a Sony Handycam (DCR-DVD910), a cheap tripod, 8 GB sony pro HG duo flash card.

I am thinking of upgrading to some HD camcorder.

I am also considering Kodak Zi8 HD Pocket Video Camera which seems to get good reviews.

Do you think I should go for some other HD cams? I heard digital cameras are better for videos (although they record shorter videos), since they have larger sensors.

I want a system that does not have issues with over exposed backgrounds.

Please suggest


----------

